# another interestingly modified car.....



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

eBay item number 130899702530

:speechles:speechles


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Gurgh.


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

such waste


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

All that work and it looks terrible! No accounting for taste I spose.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

It looks like the NZXT Phantom of the car world. Just obviously not as cool. Which incidentally, if you look on Amazon at the red/white/black one. I'll have that one, ta


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is the direct link.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130899702...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=130899702530&_rdc=1

I've seen that before somewhere. Probably on ebay the last time it was sold.

It is absolutely shockingly bad.

Some people just get carried away and think the more stuff they do and the bigger the better not realising the end product will look that bad.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow... :wall:

I don't know what's more worrying - The fact that he did that to a car or that he's actually able to vote...

:lol:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Fortunately it is a "One Off" which means you would have to be very unlucky to actually see it in the flesh. But why would anyone with any sense or sight buy something that is so 'individual'.


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

What a waste of leather and glass fibre. The guy could probably have had a tt or a boxster for the cost of this.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I know everyone has there own tastes but WOW! That's bloody awful.......


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I thought the outside was pretty awful but then I got to the interior! That really is shockingly tasteless :doublesho


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Admirable amount of effort though.


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Deffenetly a one off, i like how its advertised as stunning lmao


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Bet getting an insurance quote will be fun.....

"Has the car been modified sir?"

"yes"

"what has been done?"


Wonder if they standard 8 hour shift will be long enough for the call centre worker to note it all down


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Mmmmmmmmmmm

Nnnnnniiiiicccceeeeeee


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I like the way he says
"Obviously this isnt everyones cup of tea but everywhere you drive you will get looks"
slight understatement there I think,I wonder how the first copper to pull him over kept a straight face


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I like it...

...:tumbleweed:

joke


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I wouldn't call it stunning.....:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I was actually gonna place a bid. Then realised I wouldn't even be able to get that into my village, pesky speed bumps...


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

neilos said:


> I was actually gonna place a bid. Then realised I wouldn't drive it in public


:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

srmtor said:


> I wouldn't call it stunning.....:doublesho:thumb:


I was going to report them to eBay for misdescribing it :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

As much as it looks terrible it is all a matter of taste, as in some people don't have any.

But, I always think it's a shame to do this kind of thing to the hot version. If he'd done this to a 1.6 for 'posing' in, it would make some kind of sense. Instead he's done it to a VXR which with a couple of engine/chassis tweaks could be turned into a bit of a monster. Instead he's made a VXR handle worse, go slower and the interior looks like a tube of Aquafresh! 

The other day I was out with my mate, met up with his friend who's got a Golf GTI with a lot of modifications. 300bhp and airbag suspension so it'll ride as low as possible. You'd be as well off having a standard engine if you want to drive low because you daren't go for a spirited drive in case it demolishes it's own bumpers on a tiny dip in the road.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Some people shouldn't be allowed near a car. At least its only a Vauxhall though and not something decent!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Like a prestigious 20 year old Toyota you mean?


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Nah, that's just a cheap old toy for a bit of fun here and there  unlike an underpowered front wheel drive scrabble wagon.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Thing is, this guy is selling this car, he'll probably end up doing this to another car. Where will the madness end.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

There's a lot worse out there. 
That's not that bad at all I guess if your into modified cars. I don't dislike that at all, I wouldn't buy it or do it though.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Alex_225 said:


> As much as it looks terrible it is all a matter of taste, as in some people don't have any.
> 
> But, I always think it's a shame to do this kind of thing to the hot version. If he'd done this to a 1.6 for 'posing' in, it would make some kind of sense. Instead he's done it to a VXR which with a couple of engine/chassis tweaks could be turned into a bit of a monster. Instead he's made a VXR handle worse, go slower and the interior looks like a tube of Aquafresh!
> 
> The other day I was out with my mate, met up with his friend who's got a Golf GTI with a lot of modifications. 300bhp and airbag suspension so it'll ride as low as possible. You'd be as well off having a standard engine if you want to drive low because you daren't go for a spirited drive in case it demolishes it's own bumpers on a tiny dip in the road.


You mean or it finds you the nearest exit to the road ie the next hedge.

It's all for showing off what you've got and can do rather than the sheer pleasure of the driving experience.


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

he left a tyre on the back seat at least hes looking after it


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

TubbyTwo said:


> Nah, that's just a cheap old toy for a bit of fun here and there  unlike an underpowered front wheel drive scrabble wagon.












:thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Hit a nerve did we lol


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

TubbyTwo said:


> Hit a nerve did we lol


Not especially, I've been a petrol head long enough to have heard many an ignorant remark about all sorts of makes, models, Jap, Euro, RWD, FWD etc etc.

Personally I just don't see the need to insult a brand/model even if I'm not into it myself.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

You know, I see this on basically every owners forum and it pisses me off.
Haha let's all laugh at this guys car...

I don't personally like it.
But as someone who modifies his car I can appreciate the guys effort and that he's had the vision and decided to go through with it. The interior is not at all bad and to be honest if you put that interior in a Red VXR it would look pretty good.

At the end of the day the guy obviously did it for him and because he liked it and not to appease you lot.. most people on here wouldn't know anything about modifying a car other than "its wot those there chavs do, ennit?"

He even states in his listing quite clearly, "this isn't everyones cup of tea...."

He probably thinks the same about your Nissan or Dihatsu or Hyundai or Citroen.
Honestly like being around school children picking on the "different" kid.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Funny though, lol


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I can see where Xjay is coming from,  but even I have to say it's perhaps  just a little over the top, I personally go for the "subtle" approach to customising things, and not really into "bash you between the eye's" like this example is!!


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Each to their own... As others have said, a lot of effort an graft must have gone into it. 

As long as it put a smile on his face, who else cares or needs to


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

The thing that bugs me most about this is that the standard steering wheel looks so out of place

That said, the rest isn't to my taste..


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Honestly wouldn't pay £750 for that, let alone £7500. what a state!


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree the car has been horrendously modified I think the only bit left standard is the wheels. However if that's what the guy likes and he's spent a lot of money getting it that way then who are we to judge.

Sincerely,
Another vauxhall owner


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice stealth look right there above ^^^^^^^

Sure, if you are 25 years old it looks very cool. Yea right. 

There were also a few cool cars in Mad max 2.:doublesho


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

that bodykit is bokeee n if the interior was black n cream rather than that red it wouldnt be to bad i think.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

I would like to buy it, then unmodify it back to a proper vxr, imagine his face, this would deffo get on the cover of max power, oh wait......


----------



## craigo-craigy (Mar 27, 2013)

Not to much of to be proud of owning a VXR. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

craigo-craigy said:


> Not to much of to be proud of owning a VXR. :tumbleweed:


Disagree I'm due to pick on up on Thursday.

The car featured in the OP has not been tastefully modified. It's horrendous and looks cheap.

Doesn't necessarily make VXRs horrible though


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

It's a throwback from the early 90's Max Power/Fast Car scene! 

Each to their own, and I'm sure the owner thought the money was well spent....


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

craigo-craigy said:


> Nice stealth look right there above ^^^^^^^


Thanks mate!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

ScottHannah said:


> I agree the car has been horrendously modified I think the only bit left standard is the wheels. However if that's what the guy likes and he's spent a lot of money getting it that way then who are we to judge.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Another vauxhall owner
> ...


Yeah i quite like that,looks good man..Usually i'd prefer silver rims/wing mirrors,but that's quite menacing all jet black.Sweet :thumb:


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

I am big Opel lover.
Have 2004. Astra 4/5 dr.

This for me looks like cheep plastic surgery done very bad


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Yeah i quite like that,looks good man..Usually i'd prefer silver rims/wing mirrors,but that's quite menacing all jet black.Sweet :thumb:


I think all black on a car looks ridiculous and is a massive waste of money and time.

just testing.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

ScottHannah said:


> I agree the car has been horrendously modified I think the only bit left standard is the wheels. However if that's what the guy likes and he's spent a lot of money getting it that way then who are we to judge.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Another vauxhall owner
> ...


Love it mate. Looks menacing. Can't wait to pick my VXR up on Thursday


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I can FULLY appreciate the effort, maybe even the money gone in to it. Personally, I thinks its OTT for the trends these days. 

I'm a HUGE Vauxhall van (in case you'd not guessed) and to me, its a waste of such a great car, however, as I can be quoted to say "we're all different and have different tastes.)


----------

